# The Tier list thread



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 1, 2021)

This thread is for anyone to put their cubing-related tier list and for people to try tier lists that others have found or made.

How to try a tier list:

1. Go to https://tiermaker.com/

2. Search for your tier list or create one.

Popular Tier lists:
https://tiermaker.com/create/ranking-wca-events-151807
https://tiermaker.com/create/ranking-wca-events-151807


----------



## LBr (Jun 1, 2021)

https://tiermaker.com/create/ranking-wca-events-151807


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

Sorry about all the blind events in F. They just all look like too much memorization for me.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 1, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> View attachment 15901
> Sorry about all the blind events in F. They just all look like too much memorization for me.


megaminx deserves S tier


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> megaminx deserves S tier


Lol. I also find megaminx really fun, but I hate the lists of algorithms you have to learn even just for 4LLL.
We all have to keep in mind that Tier lists are really subjective, so they're not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 2, 2021)

Btw this is also partially affected by spectator friendliness (I hate blind events)


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 2, 2021)

Here is my tier, I love events that long to master like MBLD.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 2, 2021)

These tier lists are F tier for putting black logos on a near black background.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> These tier lists are F tier for putting black logos on a near black background.


use stylus chrome extension and put this style on the tier page:


```
.tier.sort {
    background: #eee!important;
}
```


----------



## minxer293 (Jun 2, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> View attachment 15900


You do not belong on this earth doing my man Pyra dirty like that
jk I agree with most of this


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Does someone have a _good_ 3x3 method template?
(should basically contain all methods that _solve the whole cube_ from this list) ex. no JefF2L since that's just F2L


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Does someone have a _good_ 3x3 method template?
> (should basically contain all methods that _solve the whole cube_ from this list) ex. no JefF2L since that's just F2L





Spoiler


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Full PLL tier list. Made with this link: https://tiermaker.com/create/3x3-plls-799626
(I don't love the automatic tiers so I did change it up)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Spoiler


But I have no twitter account and no desire for one! Honestly, I really don't want to create one.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 2, 2021)

this is mine
i hate 6x6
6x6 is fat
very fat
i could go on and on
6x6 is obese
6x6 is boring
7x7 is clearly better
why are you reading this
i know even you agree
6x6 is phat
why you still reading


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 2, 2021)

why does everyone hate 4x4?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> why does everyone hate 4x4?


It's a mix of the worst parts of both 5x5 and 3x3


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> why does everyone hate 4x4?


If I want to do big cubes, then that means I want to experience the joy of center and edge building.
On 4x4, edge pairing is trivial and center building is a joke.
I view 4x4 as a watered down version of 5x5 with parities, color scheme problems, and worse hardware.

Another thing I hate about 4x4 is that ZZ cannot be easily applied to it. On 5x5+ I just do redux into ZZ but on 4x4 I'm basically forced to do Yau with CFOP unless I want to get trash times.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 2, 2021)

What can I say? I like cubing.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> View attachment 15924
> 
> What can I say? I like cubing.


We gained so much from this


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

You people are just jealous because you use bad G perm fingertricks and executions. Although I do have to admit, E perms and F perms are worthy of being tissue paper.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 2, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> You people are just jealous because you use bad G perm fingertricks and executions. Although I do have to admit, E perms and F perms are worthy of being tissue paper.


You people are just jealous because you don't have high TPS.






Also the recog for E is quite easy, IDK why people complain about it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> why does everyone hate 4x4?


I like it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 3, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> You people are just jealous because you use bad G perm fingertricks and executions. Although I do have to admit, E perms and F perms are worthy of being tissue paper.View attachment 15928


Gc and SS tier pls


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 3, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> You people are just jealous because you use bad G perm fingertricks and executions. Although I do have to admit, E perms and F perms are worthy of being tissue paper.View attachment 15928


It bugs me that you put the A perms and the Na perm in the same tier. A perm is one of the shortest PLLs. Na perm is the longest.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> It bugs me that you put the A perms and the Na perm in the same tier. A perm is one of the shortest PLLs. Na perm is the longest.


I guess @AlgoCuber uses R F U' R' U R U F' R2' F' R U R U' R' F or some other variant of it which is sooo much better than the boomer J perm setup alg everyone uses


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jun 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I guess @AlgoCuber uses R F U' R' U R U F' R2' F' R U R U' R' F or some other variant of it which is sooo much better than the boomer J perm setup alg everyone uses


I use the reverse of that since it's slightly easier and lands you back in home grip exactly

Also, I'm not exactly judging the algs by movecount, am I?


----------



## EvanCuber (Jun 4, 2021)

Honestly why does everyone like megaminx so much? I just don't see what is so fascinating about it


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 4, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Honestly why does everyone like megaminx so much? I just don't see what is so fascinating about it


It's interesting to watch and to solve I guess?


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 4, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Honestly why does everyone like megaminx so much? I just don't see what is so fascinating about it


Agreed, it is just a repetitive 3x3 that is weird to hold. If you want to something similar, where you need fast look-ahead, just do 5x5


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Agreed, it is just a repetitive 3x3 that is weird to hold. If you want to something similar, where you need fast look-ahead, just do 5x5


No. Just no. There's loads of creative stuff you can do with S2L which makes it different from 3x3 F2L. 5x5 is just extended 4x4 imo. (Don't get me wrong, I love watching 5x5 just as much as I love watching mega)


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 4, 2021)

Megaminx has a lot of blockbuilding and creativity during F2L and S2L, and shows lookahead skills at its finest.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 6, 2021)

Time for mixed love and angry reactions


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 6, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Time for mixed love and angry reactions


WHY
I actually hate mushrooms with a passion for some reason now, it’s not even that it tastes bad to me, it’s just a fear


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 6, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> View attachment 15997


How is H perm is A tier? It's faster than a U perm. Apart from that I agree though


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 6, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> How is H perm is A tier? It's faster than a U perm. Apart from that I agree though


The U perms perm can be sub 0.5, compared to the H perm which barely can be sub 0.65 due to heavy overworking


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

maybe I have a twisted view on some events lol


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

Na Perm is slightly better than Nb Perm just because of the fact you can spam tps easily. F perm is regripless and H Perm is a nuisance. Z Perm and H Perm are overrated lol


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 6, 2021)

Waffles said:


> View attachment 16001
> Na Perm is slightly better than Nb Perm just because of the fact you can spam tps easily. F perm is regripless and H Perm is a nuisance. Z Perm and H Perm are overrated lol


Z perm can be sub 0.8 and has great recognition and deserves B tier at least. H perm is overrated I agree but it's not as bad as F perm. H perm is still sub 0.70-able and has the best recognition out of all the PLL's. Also around B tier. And why is E perm in F tier? Seriously, people seem to complain about the recog too much. Yes, it's not as good as the others in terms of recog, but it's still not awful. And the alg is sub 0.75-able.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 6, 2021)

Waffles said:


> View attachment 16000
> maybe I have a twisted view on some events lol


yet another person overrating 4x4 and pyra, and not putting megaminx in S tier


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> yet another person overrating 4x4 and pyra, and not putting megaminx in S tier


bruh ur acting like your opinion is 100% objective


----------



## Waffles (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Z perm can be sub 0.8 and has great recognition and deserves B tier at least. H perm is overrated I agree but it's not as bad as F perm. H perm is still sub 0.70-able and has the best recognition out of all the PLL's. Also around B tier. And why is E perm in F tier? Seriously, people seem to complain about the recog too much. Yes, it's not as good as the others in terms of recog, but it's still not awful. And the alg is sub 0.75-able.



I always mess up Z Perm. I kinda hate slice algs so that’s why they’re that low. With a bit of practise I could probably be better at execution but it would take ages.

E perm is my second fastest algorithm after A perm and a fairly good one (around 0.8) but the X rotation for both of them is pretty bad. The thing that makes E Perm worse is the fact that you have to hold it on a specific angle, which makes 2 bad things and 1 good.

The reason my favourite alg is A perm is because I can easily get sub 0.65 during a solve and the recognition is fairly good. Plus you can use wide moves to make the x rotation a little better.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> yet another person overrating 4x4 and pyra, and not putting megaminx in S tier


I agree. Mega is always S tier because it's interesting and amazing to watch
(I usually watch mega solves on yt and twitch lol)


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 7, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> bruh ur acting like your opinion is 100% objective


I don't need to "act" if it's already fact


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 8, 2021)

I like almost all oll's except the dot cases


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 8, 2021)

ur putting awkward shapes and OCLLs in the same tier, pls change it up


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Using math, I made a tier list of PLLs. This isn't taking into account recognition time, only solve time. It's based off of my fastest single, my average, and my STPS on every PLL. Obviously, it's different for everybody, but here's my list. They are also ranked from left to right, so for example, Jb is better than T.


Spoiler







And here are the events that I think are "best" (even though all of them have good things about them). Also, feet is only in F tier because it isn't an event anymore. I would rank it higher if it were still an event.


Spoiler


----------



## gruuby (Jul 13, 2021)

People might get mad at mine.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

new and updated tier list

none of the pll's are under B- tier because none of them are bad


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

Don't accuse me for overrating G-perms, they are so satisfying to spam. Also zzoomer, E perm recognition sucks relative to other plls, which is why it's in D tier. V perm is not that terrible(still not great). Ra perm is bad because I use a bad alg.


----------



## LBr (Jul 13, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> new and updated tier list
> 
> none of the pll's are under B- tier because none of them are bad
> View attachment 16326


you have basically done tier inflation


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> why is Y-perm so low?


IMO it's too long, also the E perm execution thing was for OH


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2021)

Time for some more mixed reactions
I updated my tierlist!!! Poggers




It may take some time to load.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

It kind of bugs that you put big lightning bolt under awkward shape. Also why do ppl think Ab perm is worse than Aa?


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m lefty.

Also that’s the good awkward shape, the one that’s like F U R U2 or something


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

That's this one: r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'
but I think you're talking about: F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
I still think that's worse than R' F R U R' U' F' U R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 14, 2021)

I agree with @zzoomer and @the dnf master, Gc Perms are underrated.
PLLs from best to worst

F Perms are the 100% most underrated PLL ever. I don't know why no one likes it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I agree with @zzoomer and @the dnf master, Gc Perms are underrated.
> PLLs from best to worst
> 
> F Perms are the 100% most underrated PLL ever. I don't know why no one likes it.
> Edit: T perm before Jb also my photo isn't uploading


Fperms have fast TPS but it's bad because it's just setup moves and a T-perm. It's impossible to be the fastest PLL.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 14, 2021)

Its not the fastest its one of the fastest cause T Perm is very fast. (I'm not the only one to think T Perm is fast, Brian Sun has 36 tps on it)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 14, 2021)

#objectivelyoptimal


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> View attachment 16338
> View attachment 16339
> #objectivelyoptimal


I don't think you can have so many on s tier lol


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> F Perms are the 100% most underrated PLL ever. I don't know why no one likes it.


Gc perm is obviously the most underrated PLL.
F is seriously underrated as well, though. Recognition is great and it's very consistent and decently fast. Setup to T perm is a relatively slow alg, the RUFfS one is much better. Brian has an impressive 0.80 on it


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2021)

f perm is fun
high tps


----------



## LBr (Jul 14, 2021)

f perm is not good but not terrible


----------



## Eamon (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is my new wca event tier list because I recently started practicing a bunch of new events, and I also started to ditch a few old events, like 4x4 and FMC.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Setup to T perm is a relatively slow alg, the RUFfS one is much better.


I just tested it out, and I totally agree


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LBr (Jul 26, 2021)

Disclaimer: This tier list is based off my opinion (for cubes I have tried) and reviews and opinion (for ones I have never tried)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 26, 2021)

LBr said:


> Disclaimer: This tier list is based off my opinion (for cubes I have tried) and reviews and opinion (for ones I have never tried)


Alex, we got a dayan underrater here jk nice tier list


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 25, 2021)

The PLL tier list by the WBs. Thanks to zzoomer for making Gc Perm is better than the others.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> The PLL tier list by the WBs
> View attachment 16754


Wow. I thought z would get a higher tier. And the a perms are in the a tier and f perm in the f tier!! Very interesting.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 25, 2021)

if anyone is mad about me for not placing megaminx on S tier, I won't because it takes me *5 minutes* on that which is too long.

Edited the tier list, megaminx at least deserves an A tier.

These tier lists are *100% my opinion.*


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 25, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16755
> View attachment 16756


Wow. Feet on the F tier.
What website is this?

EDIT:Nevermind I found it


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 25, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16757
> View attachment 16756
> I saw an angry reaction on this post, anything wrong with my tier list?
> 
> ...


why do you have y perm so high?


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 25, 2021)

ZBLL tier list when


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZBLL tier list when


5 style tier list when


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 26, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> why do you have y perm so high?


I actually like Y perms a lot


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16757
> View attachment 16756
> I saw an angry reaction on this post, anything wrong with my tier list?
> 
> ...


Ua Perm so low...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 26, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16756
> I saw an angry reaction on this post, anything wrong with my tier list?
> 
> if anyone is mad about me for not placing megaminx on S tier, I won't because it takes me *5 minutes* on that which is too long
> ...


Ua Perm should be higher it's better than Ub, Ga is not worse than Gb, it's blasphemy to have an N perm equal to an EPLL. 



Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16757



You Pyra below Skewb and OH below 4 and 5BLD.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 26, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Ua Perm should be higher it's better than Ub, Ga is not worse than Gb, it's blasphemy to have an N perm equal to an EPLL.
> 
> 
> 
> You Pyra below Skewb and OH below 4 and 5BLD.


I like skewb more than Pyraminx and I don't like OH.

Ua is harder for me because I use the M U version of it, and since I use right hand for M moves, it's hard for me to do U moves with my left hand, while it's easier for U' moves.

For Ga perm, I could not find a way to prevent regrips while other G perms don't have regrips.

Also, those tier lists are *100% my opinion.*


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 26, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I like skewb more than Pyraminx and I don't like OH.
> 
> Ua is harder for me because I use the M U version of it, and since I use right hand for M moves, it's hard for me to do U moves with my left hand, while it's easier for U' moves.
> 
> ...


all g perms dont have regrips, if you use the right alg
Also MU Ua is actually faster, if you learn the reverse finger trick, there are less overworking, since you use your right hand for M moves.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

In my opinion, Ub is better than Ua... Ub is the best PLL and then Ua is second best


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 26, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> all g perms dont have regrips, if you use the right alg
> Also MU Ua is actually faster, if you learn the reverse finger trick, there are less overworking, since you use your right hand for M moves.


Yes, I use reverse finger trick for that and I find it kinda hard.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 1, 2022)

Gc Pog


----------

